# Best VPN for Prime Videos



## Baozhai (Oct 30, 2018)

Need a good streaming VPN as Amazon prime is inaccessible in my area as of now. Suggestions are most welcome. Now I talking about my ISP I have a 50mbps connection which I believe is sufficient enough to stream 1080p or 2k content with ease. My concern is when I connect to a VPN, how much drop in speeds will I notice? Since Black Friday is close too, I saw very good options:
https://www.vpnranks.com/black-friday-vpn-deals/
but after seeing so many options, I am confused as to which one should be selected ?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that I tried to use a VPN to access some Prime Videos when I was traveling overseas and Prime informed me that I couldn't watch videos using a VPN. Maybe it was just me, but thought I'd let you know.

Betsy


----------



## Baozhai (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks Betsy, I guess I will not be able to watch Prime then


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you wanted a VPN anyway, you could get it and try.  But I wouldn't get a VPN just for this.

Betsy


----------



## willieaames (Nov 9, 2018)

Baozhai said:


> Need a good streaming VPN as Amazon prime is inaccessible in my area as of now. Suggestions are most welcome. Now I talking about my ISP I have a 50mbps connection which I believe is sufficient enough to stream 1080p or 2k content with ease. My concern is when I connect to a VPN, how much drop in speeds will I notice?


Not every vpn works with prime. Amazon prime videos shows please close if you are using VPN?? Still you can try these apps:
https://www.bestvpn.co/vpn-deals/


----------



## Wilsondrake (Oct 26, 2018)

Well I have seen a lot of websites offering similar VPN providers and their similar discounts. The lists varies from 70 to even 100 providers loll.

Most common vpn discounts and coupons are:

ExpressVPN
NordVPN
PureVPN
CyberGhost VPN
However coming across https://www.kodivpn.co/black-friday-vpn-deals/ I only found 47 providers with emphasis on only the best discounts for top 10 VPN providers.]https://www.kodivpn.co/black-friday-vpn-deals/[/url] I only found 47 providers with emphasis on only the best discounts for top 10 VPN providers.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have Nord VPN, but Amazon balks at having anything to do with it. No video, no music, usually nomaccessing the Amazon website (occasionally that gets through). I have to turn the VPN off to access Amazon Video.


----------



## fruct0se (Nov 28, 2018)

I have been using NordVPN for a while now, and have been bypassing geo-blocking on Netflix US and Amazon. And if the page doesn't load, I change the server into a newer one. If you are still considering which VPN to get, this code is still working, although the Black Friday ended. I love the power of the Internet 
https://nordvpn.com/coupon/deal/?coupon=fridaydeal


----------



## FatTroll (Dec 27, 2018)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Note that I tried to use a VPN to unblock websites in Bangladesh when I was traveling overseas and Prime informed me that I couldn't watch videos using a VPN for du. Maybe it was just me, but thought I'd let you know.
> 
> Betsy


This happened because of IP. They share one IP among numerous customers.
Smart DNS much better in this case to watch some restrickted videos abroad.


----------

